# Folic acid tablets



## Akasha (Mar 2, 2012)

A quick question.
I'm trying to get my HBa1c down so that I can get given the go head to start TTC. 
As I'm not on the pill my consultant told me to start taking the folic acid tablets (5mg) in case of accident. 

However, Since I've been on them I seem to be having really heavy and painful periods. 
Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## RuthieG (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi

I took folic acid for quite a while before conceiving - both on and off the pill and never experienced any problems with it. 

Could there be any other reason for the heavy periods?


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 3, 2012)

I am admittedly no expert, but I wouldn't have thought the folic acid would cause heavy periods. The only complaint people ever seem to have about them is that they can exacerbate morning sickness in early pregnancy, but they don't generally affect periods. They are just a B vitamin after all (you can get the same effect by eating loads of broccoli!)


----------

